

Haml/Sass 3 RC1 released - TrevorBurnham
http://nex-3.com/posts/98-haml-sass-3-release-candidate-1-released

======
bradgessler
I love haml/sass, but am I the only one that thinks the brackets in scss is an
ugly step backwards? On that note, is sass staying around or is it going to be
deprecated in favor of scss?

~~~
railsjedi
Not deprecated. Both SASS and SCSS are both fully supported.

SCSS is primarily intended to lower the barrier to entry for many existing CSS
experts who want additional functionality. However SASS and SCSS work
interchangeably and purely a preference. I'm personally using both, SASS on my
own stuff, and SCSS whenever I'm working with a non-ruby designer.

~~~
bradgessler
That's really great to hear. It sounded like SaSS was going to fall by the
wayside from some blog posts I read.

------
TrevorBurnham
The selector inheritance with @extend looks especially useful; it makes it
much easier to take a DRY approach to CSS. There's a separate blog post on it
here:

[http://nex-3.com/posts/99-selector-inheritance-the-easy-
way-...](http://nex-3.com/posts/99-selector-inheritance-the-easy-way-
introducing-extend)

------
davemo
w00t, awesome stuff in this RC guys :)

